# Zugriff mit .NET auf SPS-S7 ohne OPC Server



## david.ka (7 September 2005)

Hallo Leute,
hat schon jemand mal einen Zugriff auf eine S7 SPS in C#/.NET programmiert? Allerdings ohne OPC Server.

Schnittstelle ist MPI.

habe das bischer nur mit einem OPC Server gemacht, und weiß jetzt nicht genau wo ich da anfangen soll.

bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.

Grüße
DaviD


----------



## MatMer (7 September 2005)

Vielleicht könnte das AGLink von Deltaglogic etwas für sich.

Guck mal unter
AGLink


----------



## david.ka (7 September 2005)

Danke MatMer,
das habe ich auch schon angefragt, aber das ist uns leider ein wenig zu teuer (((

würde das in C# selber entwickeln, muss nur wissen wie ich das am besten ohne OPC Server mache...


----------



## MatMer (7 September 2005)

Funktioniert denn Libnodave von Member Zottel nicht für C#, das müsste erschwinglich sein, da er es als Freeware anbietet.

Ich weißt nur nicht ob es für C# geht


----------



## Zottel (7 September 2005)

> ...das müsste erschwinglich sein, da er es als Freeware anbietet.


Spenden werden aber auch gerne genommen...Siehe den PayPal-Button auf der Seite.
Es sind Beispiele in C# dabei.[/quote]


----------

